# What is the minimum time needed to cure epoxy?



## Fesster (May 19, 2010)

I am pretty new to rod building so I am hoping to get some help here. I just put guides on a surf rod that I am building and just wondering how long I need to wait before being able to fish with it. 

FYI, I am using Threadmaster Lite build.

I am heading to Coralla on Sunday, if I put a couple of coats on tonight and one tomorrow, can I get it wet Sunday evening or Monday? What happens if I don't wait long enough?

Thanks!


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I think it's about 4 hours to touch, 24-48 to fish. I would put another coat on it tonight and you should be good to go on Sunday. Just be careful not to put anything on it, put it in an outside rod rack, etc for transport unless it's for a short distance. Break it down into sections and put it on top of the junk inside the vehicle, mindful not to let anything press on the epoxy since it may still be soft and leave an impression. On the other hand, since you're a rod builder now, you can redo it later if something goes wrong! 

And welcome to the insanity! This is the best hobby in the world. Catching that first fish on the first rod you've made is one of the best feelings in the world.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

If I can touch it I can fish it, I have took rods straight off the dryer and headed out before, Thread master Lite will take 6-8 hours to be dry to the touch probably, I havent used it in a while. I only use the Regular threadmaster now and it cures faster, Most people reccommend letting it properly cure, but Im impatient and fish ASAP, I have had no adverse problems because of this also


----------



## Fesster (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the knowledge! This is my second build but I have not fished with the first one yet so this will be a big trip for me. Both are completely Batson/Rainshow materials I purchased at the ICRBE in Hickory, NC a few months ago. I put a closed chevron wrap on the first that turned out pretty well. I built it for my wife so natually it is pink and purple.

No deco on the second one yet, probably start working on it when I get back from Corolla.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Tacpayne,*

will the threadmaster also mount a replacement guide, two foot? Do you then apply more coats to build it up?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

wdbrand said:


> will the threadmaster also mount a replacement guide, two foot? Do you then apply more coats to build it up?


Are you asking if just the epoxy will hold the guide on? if so then No it will not, remove what is remaining and then wrap and put epoxy on, I will gladly send you some thread for the repair if you need it


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tacpayne said:


> ...I will gladly send you some thread...


Such a gentleman...LOL Without you Mr. Chuch, there would be a lot of us left out in the dark.

Robert


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Thanks Tac,*

but the rod is an old freshwater bass pole and I have plenty of thread, like what I tie jigs with. Don't have to match, just be strong. BTW: What would you reccomend to set the foot with?


----------

